# will TPN+ do?



## cichlidlover (4 Dec 2011)

Well ,
After months of using CO2 I have finally given up!
The cost of getting my cylinder re-filled (having to drive 25mile each way) and my plants not really gaining much I have decided to just add shop bought ferts and go back to my tusty old TNP. Will using this once a week on my 240lt with 80w of light be ok (TPN+) or would it be better to dose daily? My tank is about 80% planted and my water is very soft as it comes straight dow from the Pennines!

mark


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2011)

Look at non-CO2 methods here - http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... O2-methods


----------

